# video of the worst board damage



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

You rode over exposed rock in the video..... what did you expect would happen:laugh:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

at 54 seconds into the video it looks like you scrapped the rock. You can clearly hear the scrape. Not sure if that's what caused it but it's a good suspect.


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

lol that scrape didn't cause that. i scraped A LOT of rocks that day. I'm not upset about it or confused about how it got there lol. I'm just sharing the experience cause my friends and I thought it was funny. figured you guys would too.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It is right before he fell. The rock ripped his board which stopped his forward momentum and caused him to fall forward headfirst. Early season conditions are fun times! The OP also ran over about 10 different rocks up to that point but whatever only the last one that threw him did the real damage.


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> It is right before he fell. The rock ripped his board which stopped his forward momentum and caused him to fall forward headfirst. Early season conditions are fun times! The OP also ran over about 10 different rocks up to that point but whatever only the last one that threw him did the real damage.


exactly! lol I thought it was pretty obvious that I didn't intentionally fly like superman at the end. I left the new board at home for a good reason, and made myself a rock board :laugh:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

your stance looks way narrow :dunno:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

bseracka said:


> your stance looks way narrow :dunno:


first thing i noticed too, lol

looks like some sparse coverage there!


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

um......

lol 


rocks, narrow, pants.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a pretty legit core shot, but a fairly straight forward repair. Far from what I'd consider severe damage. I thought we were gonna be looking at a mangled board with an obviously busted core or something.


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> your stance looks way narrow :dunno:


it's the width the chart said to put it at. maybe its the fishbowl and me being 6'3" makes it look narrow? anything bad about a narrow stance? ive read it lets you flex the board easier.



Banjo said:


> first thing i noticed too, lol
> 
> looks like some sparse coverage there!


very sparse... and no storms until mid January... maybe


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

jeephreak said:


> um......
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


HA! i get compliments on those pants every day. shows what you know


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Why do you f'ing film your feet?


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Why do you f'ing film your feet?


Why does everyone have to talk shit? lol maybe it to get shots like this one? maybe it's to watch my legs and work of technique? is the view looking forward really very interesting? i point the camera in a lot of different directions.


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

You win some, you lose some mate. 

I've ridden over things that have made an awful sound and sustained no damage, and vice versa. Looks like a simple repair too


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

SkittlesRgood said:


> HA! i get compliments on those pants every day. shows what you know


Did the local clown come by yet to get his pants back?


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

Its super hard to tell from that angle but doesnt look like you are carving much at all. looks like a lot of side slipping and straight lining.

Props on the pants as long as people arent snickering when they walk away. 


On the real though, who gives a shit what other people think about your gear. I wear the most obnoxious shit I can find without being gaper/cheesy


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> That's a pretty legit core shot, but a fairly straight forward repair. Far from what I'd consider severe damage. I thought we were gonna be looking at a mangled board with an obviously busted core or something.


Like this?


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

cozmo said:


> Did the local clown come by yet to get his pants back?


Nah, I took out his knees. all he can do is crawl after me like nazi zombie that took a grenade.



jeephreak said:


> Its super hard to tell from that angle but doesnt look like you are carving much at all. looks like a lot of side slipping and straight lining.
> 
> Props on the pants as long as people arent snickering when they walk away.
> 
> ...


Yeah, first "powder" run of the year and all the rocks/trees made me play it pretty safe. I do love straight lining though and definitely need to work on carving more this year.

lol when I saw those pants in the store I laughed and said "those are ridiculous. I'm trying them on." I'm just out there to have fun, and there's nothing I love doing more. so I get thrown off when I come on here to share that joy and I see such a negative attitude. I've been on forums for a lot of years though so it doesn't get to me lol.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

kaborkian said:


> Like this?



How'd you pull this off?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

andrewdod said:


> How'd you pull this off?


Was a great day riding actually. Had just finished making a couple of laps on Sierra lift at copper, had some powder in the trees at the bottom, lots of fun.

Headed back to center village on some goomer, was going between 50 and 60...not paying enough attention, hit a slight rise that I didn't see in the shadows and went over the front of the board. Landed on my shoulder, no big deal, just slide to a stop...no such luck. Front of the board stabbed in the snow, and my beer belly did it's job of powering right through 

Got it all on a gopro pole too pretty funny if you can get over breaking a board.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

kaborkian said:


> Got it all on a gopro pole too pretty funny if you can get over breaking a board.


Please post the footage.


----------

